# Is there a company willing to publish this?



## Storm Kesocascay (Apr 13, 2015)

I recently finished my Yoltrund project and I submitted it to a couple low-end companies, some self-publishing, and all have rejected it because of its morbid and controversial content. I think that I am thinking a little too small and I need to know some more companies. Do you guys know any that I could take Yoltrund to?

Yoltrund is a 43 page epic telling the tale of one only known as the Traveler or the Soulless One. He became lost and must traverse the world of Yoltrund, the world of Eternal Woe. Yoltrund is a Hell where those who have committed the sins of Indecisiveness, Incontinence, Pride, Lust, Rape, and Treachery to intentionally cause harm to another person. As a result, they are punished in Yoltrund, suffering in its many divides and worlds and its torments. It was inspired my Dante's _Divana Comedia_ and many torments in Yoltrund are borrowed or inspired by _Inferno_. 

My contact list of publishing companies is small so if you guys know a company that this would be a good fit to, please let me know.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm having trouble imagining this:



Storm Kesocascay said:


> Yoltrund is a 43 page epic telling the tale....



Is that number a typo?


----------



## Storm Kesocascay (Apr 14, 2015)

Regretably, no. 43 is the longest I was able to get out of it, even with trying to plaster in some filler. Making it longer would draw it out and I have no idea how to do that and make it somehow entertaining.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Apr 14, 2015)

I see. 

To answer your question, you should look into getting a Writer's Market Guide for the current year. One like this:

2015 Writer's Market: The Most Trusted Guide to Getting Published: Robert Lee Brewer: 9781599638409: Amazon.com: Books

However, I think you should also refrain from referring to your work as an epic. Epics are typically thought of as long tales, with diverse casts of characters, and worlds that require a lot of exploration through the prose. Forty-three pages seems like a misrepresentation, in my view.

What you have is either a long short story, or a novella. Focusing on publishers likely to consider works of that length may be a good idea.


----------



## cupiscent (Apr 14, 2015)

Yep, what T Allen Smith said. Check your local library on the Writer's Market, they may have a copy that you can refer to for free! (My library does.) If you prefer to do your searching online, you can have a search for agents and publishers through QueryTracker, and look for useful markets for shorter works with The Submission Grinder or Duotrope. Note: I haven't tried the last two as I don't write short fiction, and Querytracker is more focused on agents, but they do have a number of US publishers listed. Just make sure to always do your research on the publisher as to what they want and how they want it. Also, the AbsoluteWrite forums are a good place to check to make sure any publishing-related company is legit and not a scam.


----------



## psychotick (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi,

Incontinence is a sin?! That'll be a bummer for the elderly and those with IBS!

And why don't you publish it yourself?

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Apr 19, 2015)

I'd just call it lechery if that's what you mean.  The word does bring about images of the elderly in Depends, frowning in hell.

If it's only 43 pages, why not hire an editor for $2/pg. to edit it and self-publish?


----------



## AndrewMelvin (Apr 23, 2015)

To me, this cries out to be self-published. Novellas can be a difficult sell - I don't see that many in bookshops, at least - and self-publishing might be an easier way of getting your story out there.


----------

